# Ex-Cell-O Right Angle Attachment



## thestelster (Nov 17, 2022)

I just picked up an Ex-Cell-O right angle attachment from an auction.  They came to fit either an R8 spindle machine or a #40.  My Ex-Cell-O 602 is a #40.  I was hoping, in fact praying,  that the attachment was for my machine.  Well, not so lucky.  So I'll have to figure something out.  Either make a #40 shank, or use my #40-R8 adapter sleeve, which is being used on a boring head (in a previous post I started a while ago.)  I'll take it apart and have a look inside.  Maybe @LenVW
has some insight since he worked at Ex-Cell-O many years ago.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 17, 2022)

thestelster said:


> I just picked up an Ex-Cell-O right angle attachment from an auction.  They came to fit either an R8 spindle machine or a #40.  My Ex-Cell-O 602 is a #40.  I was hoping, in fact praying,  that the attachment was for my machine.  Well, not so lucky.  So I'll have to figure something out.  Either make a #40 shank, or use my #40-R8 adapter sleeve, which is being used on a boring head (in a previous post I started a while ago.)  I'll take it apart and have a look inside.  Maybe @LenVW
> has some insight since he earned at Ex-Cell-O many years ago.


Huh I passed on that, figuring it would not fit my bridgeport. We didn't end up with anything from this Stoney creek auction because we filled our pockets at affinity's previous auction in Mississauga. I hope you figure something out with this

You didn't happen to get  our second choice Harrison lathe did you?


----------



## thestelster (Nov 17, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Huh I passed on that, figuring it would not fit my bridgeport. We didn't end up with anything from this Stoney creek auction because we filled our pockets at affinity's previous auction in Mississauga. I hope you figure something out with this
> 
> You didn't happen to get  our second choice Harrison lathe did you?


I did look at the lathe online, it looked nice.  But, no, I didn't pick it up.  You know what pi$$ed me off, was that it was in US dollars!


----------



## thestelster (Nov 17, 2022)

At the auction, they did not have an Ex-Cell-O mill.  On this attachment  they have put in a sleeve to fit some other milling machine.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 17, 2022)

thestelster said:


> I did look at the lathe online, it looked nice.  But, no, I didn't pick it up.  You know what pi$$ed me off, was that it was in US dollars!


know what pissed me off? 18% buyer's premium, $2000 bid deposit, and the USD. I emailed them weeks ago to call them names over that choice.

I made a spread sheet to convert and add the total costs and had to keep calling my brother who was on a job site to update him on the bids. In the end I had to scream at him that the final price was wayyyy over price to stop him buying a lathe smaller than we wanted.

That auctioneer (Affinity Asset Solutions) is off our list of ones to follow for their stunt. Despite the previous deals we got thru them


----------



## Canadium (Nov 17, 2022)

Wow! Now I know who some of the other bidders were!!! Yeah, I didn't like the USD either but that didn't stop me from bidding. Didn't win anything though because I was pretty much tapped out after the Mississauga auction as well.


----------



## Six O Two (Nov 17, 2022)

I wondered if someone here might have picked it up. I tapped out at $125 USD.  Yeah, I don't get the USD thing... There looked to be another bidder (in addition to you) still left to drive it up to $200 or whatever. I may yet end up regretting letting it go at that price, ha. If your 40 taper conversions end up in a dead end, let me know and I'll take it off your hands 




thestelster said:


> At the auction, they did not have an Ex-Cell-O mill.  On this attachment  they have put in a sleeve to fit some other milling machine.





TorontoBuilder said:


> Huh I passed on that, figuring it would not fit my bridgeport.



Bridgeports have a smaller diamater quill than Ex-cell-o's. Still seems crazy to me that they'd sleeve it though. Bridgeport 90 degree attachments seem plentiful in comparison to these ones.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 17, 2022)

Canadium said:


> Wow! Now I know who some of the other bidders were!!! Yeah, I didn't like the USD either but that didn't stop me from bidding. Didn't win anything though because I was pretty much tapped out after the Mississauga auction as well.


we actually won hitachi grinders but let all the other lots we were interested in go when we couldnt get the lathe for a decent price. It had issues, and the owner told me personally he only paid 1000 CAD for it two years ago.

We're abandoning the grinders because it is not worth the drive.


----------



## Canadium (Nov 17, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> we actually won hitachi grinders but let all the other lots we were interested in go when we couldnt get the lathe for a decent price. It had issues, and the owner told me personally he only paid 1000 CAD for it two years ago.
> 
> We're abandoning the grinders because it is not worth the drive.


Any chance I could get them for you? Stoney Creek is almost next door. Maybe we could work something out?


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 17, 2022)

Canadium said:


> Any chance I could get them for you? Stoney Creek is almost next door. Maybe we could work something out?


Let me ask my brother for the details. That would be great if you could. 
I'll pm you the details. IIRC pick up was any time before the 25th and no appointment required. But I could be wrong because I've watched so many auctions lately


----------



## thestelster (Nov 17, 2022)

I disassembled it, but I'm not going to remove the bearings from the ring and pinion shafts.  All the teeth look in very good condition, and the bearings feel good, though I definitely am not an expert in this.  I would like to clean and degrease.  How should I do this?  Varsol bath?  The bearings do have a plastic seal or cover on them.  Will the Varsol eat away at them?  Also there are two rubber seals that have gotten hard, but not cracked, what do I do about them?


----------



## Darren (Nov 17, 2022)

Soak in a tub of diesel.  Hard seals should be replaced,  but sometimes can be softened with a careful application of DOT3 brake fluid.


----------



## Canadium (Nov 18, 2022)

For degreasing I've always had best results with oven cleaner. Only use the plastic hand pump style NOT the aerosol cans. The cans get clogged when they are still half full. Have to admit I've never tried diesel (gas and kerosene yes) although I imagine the smell of vapors indoors in winter might be a nuisance. I'll have to try it some time.


----------



## thestelster (Nov 18, 2022)

Well, here it is sort of.  Completely cleaned, flushed, brushed, sprayed, rinse, and repeat for most of the day to get all the dried crud out of the bearings and races.  The seals were actually good, pliable, and sound.  The gears all good.  I reassembled the bottom end, and all feels nice.  

The R8 shank appears to be a 3/4" shell arbor.  So I just ordered a #40 shell arbor and should have it Monday or Tuesday and hopefully it should work nicely.  Fingers crossed of course.


----------



## Darren (Nov 18, 2022)

I've got one too, and the gears feel a bit rough. I should probably open it up and do the same. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## thestelster (Nov 18, 2022)

Darren said:


> I've got one too, and the gears feel a bit rough. I should probably open it up and do the same. Thanks for the pics.


Yeah, I was a little nervous to take it apart.  I couldn't find any pictures or schematics on the net.  And the pictures were more or less to show me how to put it back together!  And hopefully help others too.


----------



## LenVW (Nov 19, 2022)

thestelster said:


> I just picked up an Ex-Cell-O right angle attachment from an auction.  They came to fit either an R8 spindle machine or a #40.  My Ex-Cell-O 602 is a #40.  I was hoping, in fact praying,  that the attachment was for my machine.  Well, not so lucky.  So I'll have to figure something out.  Either make a #40 shank, or use my #40-R8 adapter sleeve, which is being used on a boring head (in a previous post I started a while ago.)  I'll take it apart and have a look inside.  Maybe @LenVW
> has some insight since he worked at Ex-Cell-O many years ago.


Sorry buddy.
Never saw one of these before.


----------



## thestelster (Nov 19, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Sorry buddy.
> Never saw one of these before.


Haha, No problem Len.  Thank you.


----------



## LenVW (Nov 19, 2022)

Looking at the sketch with the initial post . . .it looks to be an 90 degree arbour drive. It basically would allow you to turn your 692 vertical mill into a ‘lite duty’ horizontal mill.
You could probably support the end of the arbour with a steady rest on the mill table.
Just an idea . . . Not confirmed or witnessed.


----------



## thestelster (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi Len, yes.  There is also an arbor support assembly which bolts onto the ram dovetail.


----------



## LenVW (Nov 19, 2022)

I just noticed . . . Should have been ‘602’ vertical mill.
I never did see this attachment in the years that I was at Ex-Cell-O.
We had a few old ‘Cincinnati‘ horizontals at the Clinton, Ontario plant.


----------



## thestelster (Nov 23, 2022)

I received the #40 taper shell mill arbor from KBC, installed it into the gear and bearing, and into the right angle attachment.  Put in the specified oil, well close enough.  It specs A.G.M.A. No. 5EP oil, which is equivalent to ISO VG220, so I put in Shell Omala S2 GX 220 Industrial gear oil, which I use in the Ex-Cell-O gear box.

Had to fiddle around a bit to get it onto the mills spindle,  tightened the draw bolt, and then the holding screws.  And all good.  Hand turned it first, then low gear, then 1000rpm.  All good.  I put in an end mill just to do a test.  And noticed it going in reverse!  Ok, no problem, just put the mill in reverse, did the test cut....good!  I'm happy.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Nov 23, 2022)

Looks great, and interesting to find out it just uses a shell mill arbor, and not a custom machined part specific to the head.  That's smart engineering.  Now I know if I ever stumble across a 40 taper version for my 602 it's easy to swap.  And I also know who to message about buying the old r8 one to fit my machine . 

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## thestelster (Nov 23, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> Looks great, and interesting to find out it just uses a shell mill arbor, and not a custom machined part specific to the head.  That's smart engineering.  Now I know if I ever stumble across a 40 taper version for my 602 it's easy to swap.  And I also know who to message about buying the old r8 one to fit my machine .
> 
> Thanks for sharing that.


Yes, I was happy that it was just a plain shell mill.  I was dreading the thought of making a proprietary unit.  

Though Dan, I can now use the old R8 shell mill arbor and attach a 2" indexable milling cutter!!


----------



## LenVW (Nov 23, 2022)

This attachment was probably a product that the Canadian Ex-Cell-O Plant made for the mills.
I remember that the larger assembly plant on Weston Road in London, Ontario did carry out intermittent product development for the 602 verticals as well as large milling heads with carbide cartridges for boring and surface machining.


----------



## LenVW (Nov 23, 2022)

thestelster said:


> Yes, I was happy that it was just a plain shell mill.  I was dreading the thought of making a proprietary unit.
> 
> Though Dan, I can now use the old R8 shell mill arbor and attach a 2" indexable milling cutter!!


Do you have a library of documents covering the Ex-Cell-O #602 ?
I was a machinist at their Special Tooling plant in the 1980s.


----------



## thestelster (Nov 23, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Do you have a library of documents covering the Ex-Cell-O #602 ?
> I was a machinist at their Special Tooling plant in the 1980s.


Hi Len, I have the owners manual no.52981, that I got when I bought the mill 30 years ago, and I recently downloaded the other manual no. 52672.  They seem pretty identical.  My machine has "XLO" vertically on the head, vs the other one which says "EX-CELL-O".   With 2HP motor, table feed, but no one-shot lube unfortunately.


----------



## LenVW (Nov 23, 2022)

The XLO model was the American version of the 602 Ram Type mill.
All Canadian versions had the full ‘Ex-Cell-O‘ in the casting face of the headstock.

If you are missing anything a guy in Cambridge, near me, rebuilds #602 mills and has access to the remaining Canadian parts inventory.

Roy Weidinger
PRESTON REBUILT MACHINERY
P. 519-240-4676

He is out of the repair shop at times, but, he did have a lady taking messages.
It usually takes a couple calls or messages.


----------



## thestelster (Nov 23, 2022)

LenVW said:


> The XLO model was the American version of the 602 Ram Type mill.
> All Canadian versions had the full ‘Ex-Cell-O‘ in the casting face of the headstock.
> 
> If you are missing anything a guy in Cambridge, near me, rebuilds #602 mills and has access to the remaining Canadian parts inventory.
> ...


Thanks Len, I'll write that information down.

Is there a difference between the 2 mills?


----------



## LenVW (Nov 23, 2022)

I have heard from other members of the CHMWs that the Canadian version has heavier castings and beefier tables.
A lot of the Canadian versions have 575/3/60 electrics.
The American made are typically 240-480/3/60.


----------

